# my new button



## glondor (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is a little one I made today. I think they are getting better.







The three amigos.











Just over 32 grams. They keep getting smaller.....

The little one would have been bigger however some(most) of the gold is held up in a metastanic acid mess.


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice pipe.


----------



## glondor (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Husker. I do seem to be getting the hang of washing the gold powder. The little one was only 1drop with SMB. I have oxalic acid now, which I understand is more selective than SMB. I will try it with my next one. I understand it takes a lot of time and heat, but works really well.


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 11, 2011)

glondor said:


> Thanks Husker. I do seem to be getting the hang of washing the gold powder. The little one was only 1drop with SMB. I have oxalic acid now, which I understand is more selective than SMB. I will try it with my next one. I understand it takes a lot of time and heat, but works really well.





Hey Glondor, which do you prefer to use for dissolution, AR or Hcl/Clorox?


----------



## glondor (Apr 11, 2011)

I have not done enough work to make a good judgement. Do you have a preference?


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 11, 2011)

glondor said:


> I have not done enough work to make a good judgement. Do you have a preference?



My first two batches I used AuCl3, and used too much Clorox and really screwed things up. I just really do not know how much Clorox to use, it is just too subjective. I have been using AR ever since, I just like knowing the exact amounts of chemicals need to be used. 1mL of 70% HNO3 added to 4ml of 30% HCL to dissolve 1g of pure gold. How much Clorox do you add for dissolution of 1 lb of pins?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 11, 2011)

husker4515 said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > I have not done enough work to make a good judgement. Do you have a preference?
> ...



Too much, do them in AP or poor mans.


----------



## jeneje (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice job, They look great! 8)


----------



## dtectr (Apr 13, 2011)

husker4515 said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > I have not done enough work to make a good judgement. Do you have a preference?
> ...


What Barren said.
HCl-Cl is great for dissolution of foils &/or precipitated powders. Though it works on the same principal as AR (Clorox is the oxidizer instead of nitric), it isn't meant for "dissolve it all & get the gold". For that matter, neither is AR.

GOOD thing about using HCl-Cl is you can never use too much clorox - in excess its a pain, but the simple evaporation/outgassing of chlorine gas by heat or sunlight/time makes corrections simple. Of course, better to avoid them in the first place, but I'm not really there yet   

So what Barren meant was - Get rid of base metals first by:
1. Acid-Peroxide (AP) which usually doesn't touch the gold, which is cool (As Lazersteve says, "You keep your eyes on your gold the entire time."), time consuming. 
2. Or, using Poor Man's Aqua Regia (Poor Man's AR), recipe available from Lazersteves profile page, you usually don't have an excess of nitric to get rid of, if you're careful & patient.
Good luck & keep us posted with your progress!
dtectr


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Apr 14, 2011)

glondor said:


> Here is a little one I made today. I think they are getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is the stuff that motivates me to read everything I can get my hands on. Well, that and the chemical burns I got twelve years ago for playing with my chemistry set. I just did my first batch of fingers in AP, and plan to try the ol' HCL & Clorox within the next five days or so. Still ironing out some concepts, but one day... I too will be posting some real gems like these. Thanks for the post! Keep the knowledge flowing!


----------

